# IT Support Engineer hoping to emigrate



## Story_book_love (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi I'm hoping to emigrate. 

I'm an IT Support Engineer with no degree. Do I come under as a skilled migrant and what is the best city for IT Engineers? 

Kind regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The no degree will be a deal breaker unless you have a proven track record in an IT niche.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Story_book_love said:


> Hi I'm hoping to emigrate.
> 
> I'm an IT Support Engineer with no degree. Do I come under as a skilled migrant and what is the best city for IT Engineers?
> 
> Kind regards


You will need 12 years experience to substitute for the lack of degree visa wise. Expect this loophole to disappear in forthcoming immigration legislation.

The best city is the one where a future employer offers to sponsor your visa.


----------



## horhif (Feb 19, 2010)

*hi*



Fatbrit said:


> You will need 12 years experience to substitute for the lack of degree visa wise. Expect this loophole to disappear in forthcoming immigration legislation.
> 
> The best city is the one where a future employer offers to sponsor your visa.


hi i have a degree and 8 years experience though trying to get a sponsorship job is a nightmare. 

i have both British and Irish citizenship, you got any advice for me? thanks


----------

